# Sea Cadet Quilt



## BinRat55 (3 Feb 2009)

Can anyone put me in touch with the individual(s) responsible for initiating the building of a quilt containing all 350+ corp  crests? Here is an excerpt of what I read...

"Hey all,

A couple of my chiefs(and 1 PO1) decided they would make a quilt with every corps crest in canada on it. If you would be intrested in being a part of this, and could obtain us a corps crest, this would be greatly appreciated. The quilt will be donated to the Cornwallis Military Museum on base at HMCS Acadia. We expect awesome results. Please Try and spare 1 that you may have as a double, or can obtain from stores."

He is with 268 Bras D'or and it would seem to be called "The Corps Badge Quilt"...


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Feb 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Can anyone put me in touch with the individual(s) responsible for initiating the building of a quilt containing all 350+ corp  crests? Here is an excerpt of what I read...
> 
> "Hey all,
> 
> ...



You can reach the CO of BRAS D'OR at 268sea@cadets.gc.ca.


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Feb 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Neill McKay (11 Feb 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Danke!



Bitte.


----------

